
Ask HN: Why are you still using a crappy keyboard? - miguelrochefort
This question is addressed to people who type a lot, yet still use the (usually) crappy keyboard that came by default with their setup.<p>Are you satisfied with your keyboard? Have you ever considered investing in a better keyboard? Why haven&#x27;t you?
======
CyberFonic
Two data points:

I continue using a 2009 MacBook Pro, because for me its keyboard has a better
feel than the more recent notebooks. Except for high-end Lenovos, I find
notebook keyboards (and trackpads) very poor quality compared to the old Apple
keyboards.

On my main desktop system I use an old Lexmark (aka IBM) clicky clacky
keyboard from the PC/AT era. I have yet to wear it out. I tried using it in an
open office setting but my co-workers complained about the noise. I grudgingly
used a Logitech until I moved into a private office -- I just close the door.

------
Zekio
I recently switched away from a really old wireless Logitech keyboard to a
mechanical keyboard, I would really recommend anyone who haven't tried typing
on mechanical keyboard before, tries it because it just might change how they
look at a keyboard

------
foota
I'm using something like this: [http://www.bestbuy.com/site/insignia-usb-
keyboard-black/3489...](http://www.bestbuy.com/site/insignia-usb-keyboard-
black/3489041.p?skuId=3489041)

I'm actually quite happy with it. I think it looks nice and the keys seem to
press fairly well (not getting stuck, doesn't miss key presses). I haven't
upgraded mostly because I don't see much of a need for a different keyboard.

------
Eridrus
The only time I have been dissatisfied with a keyboard is when typing on other
people's Macs and feeling an incredibly short travel distance.

Most cheap keyboard have enough travel that I have no real issue with them.

I have tried the many keyboards that keyboard aficionados around me have
bought or built but have never really felt like they were actually better,
rather than just pretentiously different.

------
LarryMade2
I use at least three separate computers regularly and probably eight on and
off in the course of a year - not including the ones I work on helping others.

I think being flexible in able to adapt to a variety keyboards is kinda cool
myself. Especially when some are 30-40 year old ones.

------
switch007
I found a ~$20 Logitech I can just about stand. I don't use a mechanical
keyboard in the office out of respect for my colleagues. If I had a private
office I certainly would!

